# Freaking Jury Duty!!



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2006)

After a week of actually working for a change, I have to wake up 5 hours earlier on my day off to go to court for jury selection tomorrow. 

Typically, I would love to be a juror, but lack of sleep tends to make me dislike my reason for having to be awake, and if it's over something stupid I will probably have a hard time remaining unbiased:evil:
________
Montana dispensary


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 19, 2006)

Show up wearing only a pair of underwear. And wear a monocle.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

I said I had car trouble. Which was true.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just announce 'Well even if he/she isn't guilty of this, he/she probably deserves to be in jail.'

Problem solved, especially if you can't get a monocle by tomorrow morning.

--Stephen


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Just announce 'Well even if he/she isn't guilty of this, he/she probably deserves to be in jail.'
> 
> Problem solved, especially if you can't get a monocle by tomorrow morning.
> 
> --Stephen



Thank you Stephan, problem solved:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Jon
________
PORN TUBE


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Oct 20, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Just announce 'Well even if he/she isn't guilty of this, he/she probably deserves to be in jail.'
> 
> Problem solved, especially if you can't get a monocle by tomorrow morning.
> 
> --Stephen



This is certainly a lot more subtle than a T-shirt with "Hang the Guilty Bastard!" screened on both sides. I may try your method next time.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 20, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Typically, I would love to be a juror, but lack of sleep tends to make me dislike my reason for having to be awake, and if it's over something stupid I will probably have a hard time remaining unbiased:evil:



Just remember what Peter Griffin said when he got selected for jury duty... "Awful lot of honkies here."


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

Heh, yeah, Jon, this might be the opportunity you've been looking for...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 20, 2006)

Off I go...

Jon
________
7 SERIES


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

You'll do fine Jon....

You'll probably be home by noon.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 20, 2006)

Well that was pointless.
It was jury selection for a trial they plan to hold immediately following selection. I was the only one there under 40, and the case was the state of Ohio versus some kid my age who was accused of domestic violence against his live in girlfriend(who was pretty hot). Both sides questioned us rather vaguely, and after that the judge asked the prosecution(Ohio) if they wished to excuse any jurors. The only one she said she wanted excused was me. I waited around outside for a good 20 minutes to see who else they dismissed, but alas no one was.

Oh well.

Jon
________
Easy Vape Vaporizer


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

Enjoy the rest of your day off!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2006)

If the chickie was a QT you should have waited for her to come out and tried to pick her up. At least you could promise to not beat her..oke:


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 23, 2006)

So, you were home by noon, right?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 23, 2006)

Yup, I was back asleep by noon 

Jon
________
Montana Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Yup, I was back asleep by noon
> 
> Jon



hey at least you got to see some eye candy oke: Its guys like that damages good girls. he deserves time.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

$&%[email protected]*!!!!

Just got called again!!! Only this time, not only is it on my day off again, but it's on my Birthday!!! 

Enough Mr. Niceguy.....time to go Michael Richards on 'em :evil:

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

ity:

Man, they're working you!!

You know, I think you can call, isn't it a 3 year minimum? I would at least call and defer. Twice in three months is ridiculous!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2006)

depends on where you live as to what the jury duties are. i think some places you are on call for three months or somethin' then off the hook for a while.

hey jon, can't you see? the state just wants to make sure your birthday is special... yeh, that's it....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2006)

Walk in w/ a birthday cake w/ candles lit and say "It's my birthday, everyone goes free today!!!"


----------

